# 1st King off of PBP today



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

According to the 5 p.m. report PBP has caught the first king of the year upon further looking, it is true. It is the third picture. https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier/photos_stream


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep saw the same thing.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It was 11.3lbs from what I know. If you're going to eat a king, that is about the perfect size. The smaller the better.


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

According to the report it was 11.5 lbs. Not the usual first king, but still the first


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

yeh i was out there and it was a pretty nice king and it got him a year pier pass for being the first. they were slaying sheeps a few pomps were caught and i got a big bull red but had to set him free


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeet!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

King/ling said:


> According to the report it was 11.5 lbs. Not the usual first king, but still the first


They rounded up obviously!! :shifty:


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Austin said:


> They rounded up obviously!! :shifty:


Yea guess so. I thought the first was going to be bigger than that. I always thought the big kings were the first to be seen/caught this early.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

King/ling said:


> Yea guess so. I thought the first was going to be bigger than that. I always thought the big kings were the first to be seen/caught this early.


Yeah when I first saw the picture, my guess was 15


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

Austin said:


> Yeah when I first saw the picture, my guess was 15


I was expecting the first king to be in the mid to high 20lb range.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

King/ling said:


> I was expecting the first king to be in the mid to high 20lb range.


I was expecting the first king to be on my line!


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> I was expecting the first king to be on my line!


Me too. I guess the first Cobia will be mine then. :lol:


----------

